# Asbestos insulating board identification



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

The only way to be sure is to have a sample tested. The age puts it in the range of possibility but even up close no one can say for sure.

Bud

Note, check what regulations are in place in your area as you will need to deal with the siding anyway. Also ask if you can do the clean up or if it has to be a license contractor.


----------



## Kory Beam (Nov 15, 2014)

Thank you, Bud.


----------

